# Japan is planning to build huge floating solar power plants



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is brilliant&#8230;

*Japan is planning to build huge floating solar power plants*

Japan has started construction of two floating solar power plants, which will become part of a huge, 60 megawatt floating renewable energy network.
Japan is planning to build huge floating solar power plants (Science Alert)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope they are tsunami proof.better than their nuke plants I guess.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great idea until a typhoon hits.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They should put some type of solar in space. Hear me out. They power all kinds of things satellite and even that space station with solar. 

The thing im thinking is that there is more power in space because the atmosphere filters out alot of the radiation.
We just beed some way to get the power down here. Like a really long extension cord.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeebus, negativity you people. 

Coal pollutes. Nuclear can leak and produce twelve fingered three eyed babies and people like Amanda Marcotte (the latter definitely being worse). There's an inherent nemesis to every type of power. This is about as clean as it gets, so far, but you're right a nasty wave might break it (or they might wash right over it).

I has idea! Let's stop relying on power altogether, because at any time it could fail us.

I've got an axe. Who's with me?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What about the poor critters who are plunged into darkness because of those huge, floating monstrosities? 

Free Willie!!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Danny, glad you mentioned axe-use, I'm taking a class on axe-throwing, hope my aim improves, they serve beer in class


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Danny, glad you mentioned axe-use, I'm taking a class on axe-throwing, hope my aim improves, *they serve beer in class*


That sounds dangerous.

I think you should consider attending a class on beer drinking. Quite often there's axe throwing involved, but it's a much safer environment.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

James m said:


> They should put some type of solar in space. Hear me out. They power all kinds of things satellite and even that space station with solar.
> 
> The thing im thinking is that there is more power in space because the atmosphere filters out alot of the radiation.
> We just beed some way to get the power down here. Like a really long extension cord.


Check out the book _Pillar to the Sky_ by William Forstchen.. yeah same author as one second after. Utilizes the idea of the "space elevator" to make a more affordable/easy platform to launch space missions; but the pillar has solar collectors to utilize just as you suggest.

Also Tesla predicted that one day we would be able to sending energy wirelessly. This was also in the book... but it just came to my head as I watched Falling Skies last night on Amazon


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Check out the book _Pillar to the Sky_ by William Forstchen.. yeah same author as one second after. Utilizes the idea of the "space elevator" to make a more affordable/easy platform to launch space missions; but the pillar has solar collectors to utilize just as you suggest.


Didn't Arthur C. Clarke beat everyone to the punch on that? The Fountains of Paradise if I recall correctly.


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

If anyone can change things they can. Wouldn't like to be them though, with all the earthquakes they get, poor things


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Hope they are tsunami proof.better than their nuke plants I guess.


That was my first thought. The second is how to protect it from Godzilla (created from the nuclear plant melt down) when he grows up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Check out the book _Pillar to the Sky_ by William Forstchen.. yeah same author as one second after. Utilizes the idea of the "space elevator" to make a more affordable/easy platform to launch space missions; but the pillar has solar collectors to utilize just as you suggest.
> 
> Also Tesla predicted that one day we would be able to sending energy wirelessly. This was also in the book... but it just came to my head as I watched Falling Skies last night on Amazon


He actually did make something that would send electric without wires for about 20 miles.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tesla got shut down. 

I had an idea for wireless charging as a part of a Wi-Fi device. It would wirelessly charge devices over wifi or as a part of the wifi box.
They told me id have to fight for the wireless rights.

But I was thinking I could just order something from china.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Didn't Arthur C. Clarke beat everyone to the punch on that? The Fountains of Paradise if I recall correctly.


Nikola Tesla originally came up with the idea/theory of wireless energy and space elevators before man was even in space. The guy was "scary smart" in that most of the items he predicted are now being in development... anyone add a particle weapon... or death way to their inventory of firearms yet? As Tesla described "The nozzle would] send concentrated beams of particles through the free air, of such tremendous energy that they will bring down a fleet of 10,000 enemy airplanes at a distance of 200 miles from a defending nation's border and will cause armies to drop dead in their tracks".

Gotta love some crazy Serbian scientist with scary predictions....


----------

